# Аккордеон Marinucci Италия



## lostris (5 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте!Очень давно  бережно храним дома очень красивый инструмент,достался в наследство,так сказать.У нас музыкантов нет.Я периодически его достаю,любуюсь и всё)Хочу продать,но никакой инфы не нашла.Пожалуйста,помогите с технической характеристикой и с оценкой.Сколько за него просить?Продешевить не хочется.Аккордеон не использовался,нигде ни царапинки,ремни не потёрты,трещин нет,дырок тоже.Блестит и сверкает,красота.Там даже бумажка по-моему заводская под ним.Разве что на чехле один из замков погнут,но всё равно всё закрывается.


----------



## sedovmika (5 Июн 2015)

Посмотрел Ваш инструмент на Авито, внешняя сохранность хорошая. Чтобы определить цену нужны знать конструктивные особенности (ломаная дека, механика, качество голосовых планок); техсостояние (воск, залоги, клапана, герметичность, настройка голосов), и исходя из этого необходимый объем ремонтно-восстановительных работ. Хорошо показать инструмент мастеру, и он на месте даст приблизительную стоимость. Сразу скажу что продать рядовой (ширпотребный) аккордеон чрезвычайно трудно. Покупатели ищут, как правило, не очень старые инструменты, а также эксклюзив или инструменты по бросовой цене. Во всяком случае желаю вам удачи, очень приблизительно я бы установил  цену в районе 5 тыс. рублей и ждать звонков. Если в течении месяца спроса нет, понизить цену.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

lostris писал:


> Здравствуйте!Очень давно  бережно храним дома очень красивый инструмент,достался в наследство,так сказать.У нас музыкантов нет.Я периодически его достаю,любуюсь и всё)Хочу продать,но никакой инфы не нашла.Пожалуйста,помогите с технической характеристикой и с оценкой.Сколько за него просить?Продешевить не хочется.Аккордеон не использовался,нигде ни царапинки,ремни не потёрты,трещин нет,дырок тоже.Блестит и сверкает,красота.Там даже бумажка по-моему заводская под ним.Разве что на чехле один из замков погнут,но всё равно всё закрывается.
> А живете то где? Ценник и от места жительства сильно зависит: спрос и предложения сильно разные, ровно как и покупательная способность


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2015)

Так это вроде в Москве.
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_marinucci_italiya_47

2054407
Музыканты никакого уровня на этом играть не будут и не смогут. Трёхголосая древность, регистров почти никаких. А для "Шумел камыш" на посиделках- дороговато. И если за прошедшие со времени производства этого аккордеона 70 лет не проводилось ТО и ремонт, то даже для посиделок не годится.  Думаю, 500 рублей- нормальная цена. Накрайняк- 1000. Бухнуть в него ещё 10-15 тр, и можно играть "Тихо в лесу". Тоже дело.
В объявлении очень странная фраза :  "такой красивый инструмент ". Правда, красивый. Но не инструмент уже...


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,

ну 70тр за него - явный перебор. Думаю, что 70 лет ему еще нет, а вот 40-вник уже стукнул. Тысячи три деревянных скорее всего он стоит, хотя повозиться с ним придется. Сам бы взял за разумную денюжку, чтобы поковыряться внутри, попрактиковаться в настройке. Плохо, что у него все три голоса в октаву. Не унисона.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2015)

vev/ писал:


> Думаю, что 70 лет ему еще нет,


А спорим, что есть... Облицовка- обращаем внимание, как у фашистских Хохнеров, с перфорацией. Не с отлитыми выпуклостями, а именно перфорация гнутой фанеры или только что изобретённой пластмассы. Плюс отсутствие регистров по басам, плюс при ПОЛНОМ аккордеоне- три голоса и скромно по регистрам в правой. И переключатели регистров в правой руке,- гляньте итальянцев с 1960-хх, там уже всё по- другому. Так что это 1940-е. ИМХО.


----------



## lostris (6 Июн 2015)

Спасибо огромное за ваши ответы!Да,осознаю,что с ценником я погорячилась сильно,поэтому-то,собственно,и пришла сюда,дабы спросить у знающих людей.
Я не музыкант,посему,окромя того,что он красивый,ничего сказать не могу.Сбагривать абы куда тоже не хочется.С Авито звонили пару раз какие-то тёмные личности,плохо говорящие по-русски со словами:"Ну чё,давай свой баян за двушку".
Да,я из Москвы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2015)

lostris писал:


> какие-то тёмные личности,плохо говорящие по-русски со словами:"Ну чё,давай свой баян за двушку


Причём "двушку" от таких личностей Вы тоже не получите. Получите молотком по голове. Осторожней там...

Возьмёт рукастый мастер, вложит тысяч 10-12, и неделю времени. Тогда ЭТО станет "аккордеоном из прошлого", на котором при сильном чувстве ностальгии можно будет играть простые произведения...


----------



## lostris (6 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Возьмёт рукастый мастер, вложит тысяч 10-12, и неделю времени. Тогда ЭТО станет "аккордеоном из прошлого", на котором при сильном чувстве ностальгии можно будет играть простые произведения...


Вот это был бы идеальный вариант.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

lostris/ писал:


> Kuzalogly писал:Возьмёт рукастый мастер, вложит тысяч 10-12, и неделю времени. Тогда ЭТО станет "аккордеоном из прошлого", на котором при сильном чувстве ностальгии можно будет играть простые произведения...Вот это был бы идеальный вариант.


Ну вот я и предлагаю 3тр. Произношение у меня московское. Молоток с собой обещаю не брать  Только прошу не заставлять забирать Ростов на Дону, а то еще приплатить мне придется за вынос


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> vev/ писал:
> 
> Думаю, что 70 лет ему еще нет, А спорим, что есть... Облицовка- обращаем внимание, как у фашистских Хохнеров, с перфорацией. Не с отлитыми выпуклостями, а именно перфорация гнутой фанеры или только что изобретённой пластмассы. Плюс отсутствие регистров по басам, плюс при ПОЛНОМ аккордеоне- три голоса и скромно по регистрам в правой. И переключатели регистров в правой руке,- гляньте итальянцев с 1960-хх, там уже всё по- другому. Так что это 1940-е. ИМХО.


Даже спорить не буду. Инструмент сильно моложе. Да и регистр в левой на месте  Хотите верьте - хотите нет.
Никакой корреляции "полноты" инструмента с количеством голосов, а следовательно и регистров, в природе не существует. Да и гляньте на итальянцев: вообще никаких корреляций регистровых машинок и возраста не наблюдается


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2015)

vev писал:


> Ну вот я и предлагаю 3тр.


За 3,5 тр я и сам возьму. Играть не буду. Просто штукенция красивая, повешу на стену...


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
это ж сколько макарон можно на эти деньжищи купить  Сколько ж Вам поститься прийдется


----------



## zet10 (6 Июн 2015)

КузалОглы поднял ставку!Вначале он предложил 500 р,а теперь ажно 3,500 ТЫСЯЧИ! Из этого я могу заключить,что Кузалоглы игрок...крупный игрок... Сильный игрок... Торговец! И ни чегошеньки он не голодает,как он тут нам писал, и судя по всему он человек богатый,раз может вот так вот запросто "отслюнявить" 3,500 куска и повесить аккордеон на стену для красоты!


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

*zet10*,
Юра, рассуди по поводу возраста. Заодно и по поводу национальности: а не немец ли это? Или чех какойньть?


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Из этого я могу заключить,что Кузалоглы игрок...крупный игрок...


Да вы что, ребяты... Я ж понимаю, что с этим инструментом нельзя выступать перед людьми, не примут в музыкальную школу, нельзя по современным меркам учиться игре на аккордеоне. Но вещь красивая, винтажная, с красивым чемоданом. Поэтому я и приветствую перенести этот винтаж себе в избу, для антуража. Может, даже сбацаю на нём частушки, если он внутри цел...


----------



## lostris (6 Июн 2015)

vev (06.06.2015, 20:04) писал:


> Только прошу не заставлять забирать Ростов на Дону, а то еще приплатить мне придется за вынос


Ну ёлы-палы!А я уж было обрадовалась,что пианино сбагрю под шумок)С ним-то мне что делать?Может подскажете?
Ну,а на самом деле у меня уже очередь на сей чудный инструмент.Если не получится,то вернусь сюда.
Вон один мужчина предложил сразу 10.000...Пробила номер и что-то не верю я ему,кажись,мошенник какой-то.


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> zet10 писал: Из этого я могу заключить,что Кузалоглы игрок...крупный игрок... Да вы что, ребяты... Я ж понимаю, что с этим инструментом нельзя выступать перед людьми, не примут в музыкальную школу, нельзя по современным меркам учиться игре на аккордеоне. Но вещь красивая, винтажная, с красивым чемоданом. Поэтому я и приветствую перенести этот винтаж себе в избу, для антуража. Может, даже сбацаю на нём частушки, если он внутри цел...


Ой, заблуждаетесь... Вступать можно на любом, но не любому... Это не столько от инструмента, сколько от рук и головы зависит... Про количество регистров тоже заблуждаетесь. Не в количестве дело. У меня 70% времени один регистр в правой включен и что? 
Да, аккордеон пожилой. Обычный ширпотреб. Рядовые голоса. Проблемы с лайкой и мастикой. Но если немного над ним покарпеть, то вполне еще можно на даче публику развлекать.

Хотя непонятно, червонец на 4-х голосный вам жалко, а 3.5 за антураж - нет. Где логика? Или макарон запасено немеряно и излишки деревянных появились?


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2015)

*lostris*, 

ой как-то про очередь слышать смешно. На Avito инструменты месяцами висят и не за 70тр. Некоторый опыт в этом деле имеется.
Удачной продажи, ну а если по нулям, то возвращайтесь к нам


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Июн 2015)

Отвечу всем. Пианино в раздолбанном состоянии делится на молекулы с помощью болгарки, электролобзика и умелого мужика. Выносится потихоньку в мусор в течение недели.
  Червонец на 4-х голосный Хорёк уже начал копить. 
А 3,5 тр на винтаж- это не мои деньги, за худ. оформление дачи отвечает сестра. У нас балалайки на стене, и даже домра. Которые не играют...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Июн 2015)

vev (06.06.2015, 21:57) писал:


> Отвечу всем. Пианино в раздолбанном состоянии делится на молекулы с помощью болгарки, электролобзика и умелого мужика. Выносится потихоньку в мусор в течение недели.


А особенно радуются соседи, когда рама своим ходом идёт по ступенькам многоэтажки...


----------

